# Results are in



## FlashBoomSplash (Aug 26, 2005)

I suck again anyone out there a winner.


----------



## franchi (Oct 29, 2005)

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/viewtopic.php?t=50570&highlight=


----------



## FlashBoomSplash (Aug 26, 2005)

Ya saw that right after I made this post


----------

